# SURGE NOW and...............Gone



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

I notice a surge right now in the center of my town but I'll get in my car and drive towards it and it'll be gone.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Because once you get there, Uber has the supply they need to fulfill demand. Surge no longer needed. Patient pax will now ping you at your regularly scheduled low rate.


----------



## MikeB300 (Jan 9, 2016)

That's normal. The lesson to learn is don't chase a surge. Hard to ignore I know, but I've spent 10 minutes in the middle of a low surge area without ever getting a ride. Just watch the bottom right of the screen when you get the 10 seconds to accept a ride to see if it's surging and at what rate.


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

MikeB300 said:


> Just watch the bottom right of the screen when you get the 10 seconds to accept a ride to see if it's surging and at what rate.


well do- any tips for the count down- I know it's five minutes but do any of you use apps for it or just stare at your clock - I got a short attention span


----------



## MikeB300 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just try to watch the clock on my radio. I usually pull up and if I don't see them in 2 min I text giving them my exact location and give them 2 more min. If I don't hear back after texting, I drive away at the 5 min mark and then cancel.


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Put my car in Reverse and blamo - down from 2x to 1.5x - arrive at surging area and poooooF like a fart in a gale but I am learning the ropes some - screw surges - go with the flow - change of destination no problem at any time - you direct me, whatever- I made 70 smackarooski's for 3.5 hours of driving around- new strategy <<<< pick up pax, drop off pax -go park nearby for a while - pick up pax drop off pax - go park or drive closer to busy areas ect...it is what it is - no one is twisting my arm - Love how they included picking up a fare while you have a fare!!!! nice touch uber


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

I wish the UBER APP had a five minute countdown


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Django81 said:


> Love how they included picking up a fare while you have a fare!!!! nice touch uber


Oh the innocence....



Django81 said:


> I wish the UBER APP had a five minute countdown


before the wishing upon a unicorn...

If you stick long enough, maybe we shall see some lamentations....


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

Django81 said:


> I notice a surge right now in the center of my town but I'll get in my car and drive towards it and it'll be gone.


i have seen this happen-- my idea is that uber knows where every car is (at all times)-- so when the system sees enough calls in the surge area it cancels surge


----------



## UberKW (Feb 3, 2016)

Surge should be based on a much larger window (like 15 minutes). As it is, there's no way I'm getting in my car and going out unless surge is up around 4x, because then I at least have a chance of hitting it at at least 2x by the time I'm up and running!


----------

